# Bad Week V3



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

When it rains... it pours.

Within the face of adversity, I am pretty strong. But to see things I love just...collapse, I start to feel a little disheartened. 


Sort of started about a week back. It's bad luck with fish. 

Case 1
hydrax became ill, I am not sure what it is, but it looks nasty. I am pretty sure he's gonna pull through. his colour is returning. he has alot of healing yet. Somehow, I think his illness is related to the abrupt and surprising demise of Altihex. She just was floating in her tank. She and hydrax did attempt to spawn. he ate the spawn. Sometime after the two became ill. I had no idea she was, if I did, I'd have treated her. 

Case 2
Then I did a large water change and prune back. I noticed Perihex sort of subdued. She was off on her own and not strutting the tank showing her daughter's who's queen of the kingdom. 

Following day I could not find hre. I took the lid off she was sitting in the weeds. I isolated her, and fasted her as it looked a bit like SBD. But it looked like she was getting larger rather than smaller. 

I isolated hre out of the tank into a jar in a heated tank. I've treated her iwth maracyn 1 and 2 with some epsom. 

It looks like her scales are starting to raise.  

Case 3 - "Butterfly effect"

My 5 gallon salt tank sprung a leak on the underside where actually fixing it with a dab of silicon is not much of an option. 

So I got a 10 gallon, and shifted it all over. drippy dripp and then put it al back together. 

It went from bad...to hell.

Paramaters went nuts. I have bucket of salt beside my desk circulating away. I have done two water changes, used prime and finally I collected my animals and things from teh tank and put them in a small tank, with huge filter and heater. Hoping they will be okay until I can get the main salt under control 

Needless to say, I lost my stomatella. I loved my slugs with hats. 

I haven't slept good either, too much streess and my internet keeps cutting out


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about all of this 

When you say parameters went out of whack which are you referring to?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the sediment was stirred. So Ammonia, Nitrite an Nitrate as well as Phosphate is going WOOOOO. I've used Prime to hopefully detoxify the first three. I may go out and see if I can find something to detoxify phosphate or get the purigen someone suggested.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Yikes!

I don't know much about salt tanks (other than they contain salt!) but I wouldn't expect all of that to be sitting in the sand? I guess ameekplec was right when he advised caution. Is this a saltwater specific thing? I've swapped my freshwater tanks dozens of times and never ran into issues. I use pool filter sand so it's a larger grain I guess.

I've got loads of ammo lock if you need any.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

FW tanks also store Nitrogenous wastes and phoshates in the substrate - except it's a lesser issue than in SW tanks. But with FW tanks, if you disturb the substrate enough, expect a spike.

Sorry to hear of all the losses, but you'll pull through. I had a bad week last week too. We're all in this one together...

If you want more stomatella, hit me up. I see about 12493266549293 of them in the fuge right now


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd would love some. they were amazing little cleaners
but until my paramaters are stabalised. I am not about to get more salt stuff... which is disappointing. Your riccodia, which hasn't done much has pulled through.


Edit: valuable lessons learned.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG was there something wrong with my last waterchange? Kaon's developed Dropsy. That's two this week. He looked Normal yesterday....


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

"Case 1" I had the same thing happen. My male German Blue ram became ill not a contagious thing but the next day i woak up and found my female dead and with no injury. it was weird because when he got ill she sorta just swam to the bottom and stopped moving..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been so upset about my salt tank that I kinda been a bad mummy. I accidently over fed a betta and now he's got a mild case of SBD.... At least I can treat that easily.


----------

